# Razor's Edge and Gotti in line... BUT



## LincsMom (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a 7 mo old blue brindle that has Razor's Edge (both sides 2nd and 3rd gen) and some Gotti 4th gen back... BUT my 7 mo. old blue brindle is is TINY. TINY TINY. Like 18-23 lb range tiny. Is this normal for this heritage (from what I read he is more bully, but just want to make sure)? Any ideas? I am so used to a bigger pittie, so this is the reason for the question. I love him either way, but was just curious.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you give us pics of the dog and pedigree? We may be able to pinpoint why he's small.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep! Post up a ped and we can help you


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd have to ask Trevor how Tiva was bred, I know she's got classic RE but not exactly sure how it comes together, anywho she's a smaller dog as well. Definitely not "bully" looking but still an AmBully by ped


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

kg420 said:


> I'd have to ask Trevor how Tiva was bred, I know she's got classic RE but not exactly sure how it comes together, anywho she's a smaller dog as well. Definitely not "bully" looking but still an AmBully by ped


She looks VERY similar to my pup's sire! Their heads actually are almost identical. He also is a RazorsEdge/has Gotti in him.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, The first RE dogs were very much UKC APBT. It took awhile to turn them into the Bullier dogs you see today.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Hahahaha I told you Tiva looks like Luna's dad :hammer:


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ Holy crap... lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw damn. They do look a lot a like.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Boss is RE/Gottiline and hes 5 and 1/2 months old at 48 pounds. Im sure things can vary quite a bit though until they get full grown.


----------

